# upstream distfile without version



## nunotex (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello,

I updated memtest86 V4 legacy BIOS from 4.0b to 4.3.7 (legacy BIOS without UEFI for i386/amd64)

https://www.freshports.org/sysutils/memtest86/

and now I'd like to create a new port memtest86-UEFI for recent PCs with UEFI bios.

The main problem is that latest version 8.1 have a distfile with no version "memtest86-usb.zip".

Question: It's there a way to dealing with upstream non version distfiles ?

Thanks,

Nuno Teixeira


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 30, 2019)

Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
					

Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports




					www.freebsd.org
				




In your case, you'll have to override `DISTNAME`.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2019)

nunotex said:


> and now I'd like to create a new port memtest86-UEFI for recent PCs with UEFI bios.


Why not make it an option on the existing port?


----------



## nunotex (Apr 30, 2019)

Zirias said:


> Chapter 5. Configuring the Makefile
> 
> 
> Configuring the Makefile for FreeBSD Ports
> ...



Example 5.9. Exotic Case 2, the distribution file is not versioned, so using DIST_SUBDIR is needed.
DIST_SUBDIR=    ${PORTNAME}-${PORTVERSION}

I have not tested it yet but my concern is about to respect port version because I will have to have checksums in distinfo file. What happens if upstream release a new version with same distfile name (not versioned) ? checksum error.


----------



## nunotex (Apr 30, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Why not make it an option on the existing port?



Hello,

It makes all the sense having both options V4 and V8 toguether in same port but it leads to a question:

What version should I use in Makefile PORTVERSION?

Or I can use latest upstream version 8.1 to include legacy 4.3.7 in same port....

Or I can choose my own version, e.g. 1.0 that includes 8.1 and 4.3.7....

I'm still searching but I can't find a port that shares aprox situation.

Or... I'm lost


----------



## nunotex (Apr 30, 2019)

I can just use PORTVERSION=date and change/update it when upstream changes something. Something like GIT, when tracking GH_TAGNAME.


----------

